# Dominion glass 3iv measuring bottle



## TheBombersDream (Mar 22, 2015)

Found this today. It's has the measurements of 20-80cc on the left side and 1-3 up the right.  There is a faint 3iv embossed in the upper middle.  Any idea what it was used for? Other then the typical <D> dominion mark on the bottom, there is an A Ina circle. However it's not in the same format as the other dominion date stamp letters I have in my collection.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 22, 2015)

It is a generic Pharmacy / Drug Store bottle used by the Pharmacist / Druggist to fill a prescription. The volume would be 4 oz. or 100 mm +/- , what looks like a 3 is the symbol for Drams if memory serves me correctly.     Jim


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 22, 2015)

The 3 thing is a dram or about 1/8 ounce, an ounce has like a z on top of the 3. If you look close you might see it.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Mar 23, 2015)

The "?" mark is the apothecary's symbol for the word ounce or ounces. The "?" is the symbol for drachms. See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apothecaries%27_system The bottle is a three-ouncer and was standard prescription ware fair for Dominion Glass in the 1920s and into the 1930s before screwcappers supplanted ABM corkers like the one above. By the way, Dominion Glass, through its wholesale jobber Richards Glass Co. (Rigo), was offering BIM letterplate prescription bottles as late as 1925-1926. Embossed letterplates for ABMs were not an option.


----------



## RCO (Mar 28, 2015)

those bottles are a fairly common find in old dumps , found a few in recent years , only really worth keeping if they have a name on them of town or pharmacist who used it . they are still old but not really that hard to find


----------

